# How do I watch Madmen without AMC?



## lightbulb (Oct 24, 2005)

Sorry if this is in the wrong forum, mods please move.

Without AMC, what would people suggest, as the new season starts tomorrow? I don't have much experience watching tv shows or movies online but I'll do whatever it takes.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

It should be on iTunes shortly after airing, and maybe Netflix.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

when last season started there were a few bars in toronto who had "mad men" parties...idea was you would dress up like the characters and go watch it on the big screen and drink highfalutin cocktails. 

might be something to look into...


----------



## chrisburke (May 11, 2010)

[link removed] is the site I use to watch tv online


Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk

EDIT: Please don't link to websites distributing illegal material


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Good thing you have another username lined up.




chrisburke said:


> [link removed] is the site I use to watch tv online
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisburke (May 11, 2010)

HowEver said:


> Good thing you have another username lined up.


What? The guy asked a question, I answered it.. It's not spam.. But hey, if you want to report it, have at er


Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

chrisburke said:


> What? The guy asked a question, I answered it.. It's not spam.. But hey, if you want to report it, have at er
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


It's not spam, but it is a link to a copyright-infringing website. I'm sure that's not permitted here.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

chrisburke said:


> What? The guy asked a question, I answered it.. It's not spam.. But hey, if you want to report it, have at er


It is not permitted on ehMac to post or discuss directions on how to pirate software, how to download music, or solicitations to receive the pirated materials.


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Sep 20, 2007)

[deleted]


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

lightbulb said:


> Sorry if this is in the wrong forum, mods please move.
> 
> Without AMC, what would people suggest, as the new season starts tomorrow? I don't have much experience watching tv shows or movies online but I'll do whatever it takes.


Mad Men Seasons 1 thru 4 are on iTunes in HD (1080p) for $34.99 each (complete season). If this is Season 5 starting, expect it to show up a few days after the first episode airs, assuming Season 5 is making it to iTunes. Connecting to the iTunes Store..


----------



## chrisburke (May 11, 2010)

So we are allowed to talk about xbmc, but not the sites that xbmc gets its content from... I'm confused


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

chrisburke said:


> So we are allowed to talk about xbmc, but not the sites that xbmc gets its content from... I'm confused


Straight from the mayors "mouth":



ehMax said:


> Anyone is free to say that they have pirated software on their machine. Anyone is free to say that they download music from peer to peer networks. Anyone is free to talk about a currently shipping, publicly announced software program.
> 
> What is not permitted on ehMac is directions on how to pirate software, how to download music, or solicitations to receive the pirated materials.


http://www.ehmac.ca/info-centre/32957-piracy-policy.html#post304176


----------



## chrisburke (May 11, 2010)

Interesting.. Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

chrisburke said:


> So we are allowed to talk about xbmc, but not the sites that xbmc gets its content from... I'm confused
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


XBMC plays plenty of legal content, including Netflix and other video streaming sites, as well as videos that you convert yourself.

XBMC doesn't get it's content from anywhere - it's a media player. If you want it to do something else (like stream video), you'll have to install unofficial, and unsupported, add-ons.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm reporting Don Draper!


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Mad Men is listed on the US iTunes Store, has been for a few days already and they've got a 'catch-up' short available for free. 

Not sure what the delay is with the Canadian Store.

I've always purchased the series from iTunes in the past mainly because at first, I had trouble finding AMC here in Canada and even as of last night there is no AMC HD channel here in Cogecoland (Oakville).


----------



## lightbulb (Oct 24, 2005)

So I set up an account on the US iTunes store and have d/l the free short but now I'm stuck as to how to pay for purchases. It won't allow non US payment methods, so I guess that leaves me with US gift cards.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

lightbulb said:


> t won't allow non US payment methods, so I guess that leaves me with US gift cards.


Bingo.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Dennis Nedry said:


> I tried to watch Game of Thrones and this is what happened - The Oatmeal
> 
> -DN


Hahahahahahahahaha:lmao:


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

The new episodes of Mad Men are on iTunes Canada this morning.


----------



## lightbulb (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up. I was about to seek out gift cards for the US itunes. Interestingly, I see it's split into 2 episodes in Canada, requiring payment for each. On the US site, it's 1 extended episode with a single payment. 

Only question now is SD or HD? I plan to play through my ipad connected via HDMI cable I just bought, will I be happy with SD?




iMatt said:


> The new episodes of Mad Men are on iTunes Canada this morning.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

lightbulb said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I was about to seek out gift cards for the US itunes. Interestingly, I see it's split into 2 episodes in Canada, requiring payment for each. On the US site, it's 1 extended episode with a single payment.
> 
> Only question now is SD or HD? I plan to play through my ipad connected via HDMI cable I just bought, will I be happy with SD?


Buy the Season Pass and each new episode will download automatically as it becomes available. The difference between the SD and HD season pass pricing isn't much, so if you have an HDTV, you may as well go with the 1080p HD version.


----------



## pmwhite1959 (May 10, 2010)

I just saw it on iTunes. 2 part 1st episode 2012. 2.99 $ each


----------



## pmwhite1959 (May 10, 2010)

Just saw the new episodes on iTunes. 2.99 each episode


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

The US iTunes store sells the first and second episode together for $5.99, so no difference in overall price between it and the Canadian store selling them separately. If you plan on watching the entire season (13 episodes in each of the past 4 seasons) then $34.99 is marginally cheaper than paying for each episode separately - plus, as Lars notes, it will download automatically as soon as it's available. 

BTW - Rogers has all 4 of the previous seasons available online at the moment, if you're a Rogers customer. Watch Mad Men for free on Rogers Anyplace TV (of course, I've already paid for Season 4 via iTunes...<_<)


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

You might actually be happy with SD (they scale up surprisingly well, albeit with visible artifacts in darker scenes), but you will surely be happier with HD.


----------



## lightbulb (Oct 24, 2005)

I watched the opening episodes after buying the season in HD. It looked very good on my 46" screen, mirroring the iPad with AV connector. Whle connected I looked through my photos and self shot videos and can see the benefits of having Apple tv streaming. Mmm, that AV connector is almost 1/2 the cost.....


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

Didn't know about the season pass concept, that's great! So if I had the latest Apple TV I could watch it on my LCD TV at 1080p at blu-ray quality or close? That would be great I don't have to pay for HBO, AMC etc pkg. plans on Bell, I would just get the shows I like, Game of Thrones, Dexter and Mad Men for example? Plus I or someone else can watch the shows on the iPad as another option? Just trying to justify in getting the Apple TV.


----------

